# 2020-10 Oktober Rufnummer +499114267528



## CrazyLuzy (6 Oktober 2020)

Erhielt ebenfalls anrufe in Abwesenheit von der Rufnummer +499114267528.
Bei Rückruf kommt, dass die Rufnummer nicht vergeben ist.
Ist also eine gespoofte Rufnummer.
Wer hat noch Erfahrung mit dieser Rufnummer und weiß dahinter steckt?


----------



## jupp11 (6 Oktober 2020)

VORSICHT 09114267528 - 24 Bewertungen +499114267528
					

Rufnummer 09114267528 aus Nürnberg 11 mal als Gewinnspiel eingestuft: rief mehrfach an, behauptete, ich hätte ... 2855 Aufrufe bei tellows, der größten Community für Telefonnummern




					www.tellows.de


----------

